# FGN (fujigen) Guitars any good?



## McBrain

LINK: FGN Guitars

Does anyone have experience with Fujigen's own brand? Fujigen are generally known to produce quality stuff, but I've never seen/played any of their own brand stuff. 

Some of them look really good and the specs seem ok, although brand pickups would have been nice. Not exactly cheap though, and the Circle Fretting System stuff could be a problem down the road when the frets are dead.


Flame (single-cut): FGN Guitars EXPERT Series / FLAME / EFL-FM






Elan(24 fret superstrat): FGN Guitars EXPERT Series / ELAN / EEL-HM


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Always wondered the same thing. I got offered one for sale a while back but had to pass it up in favour of an Ibanez I'd been after for ages. I definitely like the look if some of their guitars especially the VOS Customshop model.


----------



## McBrain

They also make some more classic looking LP and Strat style models (Neo Classic series) that can be seen on the German page.

FGN Guitars - E-Gitarren im Überblick


I'm mostly interested in the Expert Flame models though.


----------



## gunshow86de

IbanezDaemon said:


> I got offered one for sale a while back but had to pass it up in favour of an Ibanez



"The ironing is delicious." 

I wonder if they came off the same line?


----------



## noUser01

Those guitar are pretty wicked looking, a few models there I'm quite interested in.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Tried a few Expert OS models. They're high quality, that's for sure. Ibanez Prestige factory and workers = Ibanez Prestige quality.


----------



## McBrain

Just wrote the european importer a mail asking about some specs and info thats not on their webpage, such as nut width and radius on the Flame models. Will post it here if/when they answer.

Also asked what to do when the frets wear out sometime in the future. That's actually my main concern... Don't wanna buy a fairly expensive guitar that will be useless when the frets wear out.


----------



## GTailly

hmm actually never heard of them. Some of the models look interesting though.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

McBrain said:


> Also asked what to do when the frets wear out sometime in the future. That's actually my main concern... Don't wanna buy a fairly expensive guitar that will be useless when the frets wear out.



Why would it be any different then when frets wear out on any other guitar? Is there some reason I'm missing as to why you couldn't get a complete fret job done on these?


----------



## McBrain

.


----------



## McBrain

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Why would it be any different then when frets wear out on any other guitar? Is there some reason I'm missing as to why you couldn't get a complete fret job done on these?



The frets are rounded:

FUJIGEN : New Technology






Its exaggerated in the drawing but the fret slots will still be slightly rounded.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Ah, I see... 
Maybe something a skilled luthier could tackle... but would be $$$


----------



## rockstarazuri

Says this on the website

http://www.fujigen.co.jp/webshop/OS/neck_detail.asp#fret

&#8251;&#12469;&#12540;&#12463;&#12523;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12486;&#12451;&#12531;&#12464;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;&#12395;&#20351;&#29992;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12488;&#32218;&#12399;&#29305;&#27530;&#12394;&#12418;&#12398;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12488;&#20132;&#25563;&#12399;&#20840;&#22269;&#12398;&#12522;&#12506;&#12450;&#12471;&#12519;&#12483;&#12503;&#12391;&#21487;&#33021;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;

Meaning, the frets they used aren't super special ones, and you can do a refret normally.

I guess it helps reading the Japanese site when it comes to Japanese companies. From what I observe the Japanese usually omit some information on their English sites.


----------



## McBrain

Thanks rockstarazuri!

They should put that on the English site too. I'm probably not the only one concerned about this.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Here's some bonus eye candy. Order made gallery of the Expert OS models.

???????????? | ?????????? EXPERT OS / EXPERT FL | ?????????????






I don't know why but this looks really awesome and classy to me. If I were to make one, I'd order something exactly like this


----------



## bob123

rockstarazuri said:


> Says this on the website
> 
> EXPERT OS &#402;l&#402;b&#402;NÚ×
> 
> &#8251;&#12469;&#12540;&#12463;&#12523;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12486;&#12451;&#12531;&#12464;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;&#12395;&#20351;&#29992;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12488;&#32218;&#12399;&#29305;&#27530;&#12394;&#12418;&#12398;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12488;&#20132;&#25563;&#12399;&#20840;&#22269;&#12398;&#12522;&#12506;&#12450;&#12471;&#12519;&#12483;&#12503;&#12391;&#21487;&#33021;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;
> 
> Meaning, the frets they used aren't super special ones, and you can do a refret normally.
> 
> I guess it helps reading the Japanese site when it comes to Japanese companies. From what I observe the Japanese usually omit some information on their English sites.




dont care what that site says, this wouldnt be easy or "normal" for a refret. Youd have to not only radius it like normal, youd then have to radius each one to the exact fret dimensions. Zero room for error. Id imagine that being a very expensive refret indeed.

that said, its not like frets wear out once a month either


----------



## kuhboom

Engrish Funny ...


----------



## rockstarazuri

bob123 said:


> dont care what that site says, this wouldnt be easy or "normal" for a refret. Youd have to not only radius it like normal, youd then have to radius each one to the exact fret dimensions. Zero room for error. Id imagine that being a very expensive refret indeed.
> 
> that said, its not like frets wear out once a month either




What, I thought everything's easy for the Japanese? 

But seriously, I think that picture of the size/radius of the frets are over exaggerated. If the frets are curved they're just very slightly curved. Last I played one the guitars, the frets seemed normal. It's not as extreme as those True Temperament style of frets. If it was me I won't worry to much about it


----------



## Andromalia

kuhboom said:


> Engrish Funny ...



When I lived there, I fancied for a time to open a translating company to offer advice on naming stuff the Japanese often do wrong. Like spelling "boulangerie" or making spelling errors on their house name. Japanese who never lived in another country really have a hard time with foreign languages pronunciation. (there's actually a cultural reason for this but it'd be a bit off topic to explain in length, has to do with the number of phonemes you hear as a child)


----------



## engage757

I really like the first two shown, very classy. Are these being imported currently?


----------



## McBrain

engage757 said:


> I really like the first two shown, very classy. Are these being imported currently?



Try mailing the US distributor.

http://www.fgnguitars.com/distributor.html


----------



## McBrain

They also have Siggi Braun doing some custom nitro finishes and relics. Really liking the dark burst and see through black in the top photo.


----------



## McBrain

My initial interest in these was sparked because I was looking for a "reduced size" singlecut. I'm not the tallest of men and I think Les Pauls and Eclipses look kinda silly on me.

I just did a comparison to se how the FGN Flame model differed compared to an Eclipse. I know its not angled perfectly and the size may be slightly off, but it will give a rough idea of the size difference.


----------



## TankJon666

The TOM bridges with the string-through-tailpiece-through-body design is cool.


----------



## potatohead

kuhboom said:


> Engrish Funny ...


 
That's phenomenal


----------



## 7stringDemon

Check it out, they have a 7 string model! Looks nice and it comes with Phase 1 Blackouts! I'm down 

FGN Guitars EXPERT Series / Dark Evolution / ELAN / EEL-DE-7


----------



## McBrain

Here are the answers I got on the specifications on the Expert Flame models. Some are from the German importer and some are from Fujigen.

42 mm. nut width
12" radius

Regarding the circle fret system, they told me that it will not be a problem for a luthier to replace the frets if they know about the rounded frets beforehand, but that stainless steel frets cannot be used.

I didn't ask about the Elan models, but I found a page on Fujigens website where it says that its got a 17" radius fretboard.


----------



## Al NiCotin

potatohead said:


> That's phenomenal




 too... it's a blend of bronze and blonde after too much &#37202;


Thanks OP for creating the thread, I didn't know anything about them


----------



## McBrain

New models for 2013. The tele style one looks kinda cool. I also dig the Flame "Custom" model, although it would have looked a lot nicer with an ebony fretboard.


----------



## trickae

dude that EEL model look sick, do want!!


----------



## DMAallday

does anyone know if they will be selling these in the US?


----------



## McBrain

DMAallday said:


> does anyone know if they will be selling these in the US?



They don't have any US distributors on their list yet, but they are going to Namm this year, so I think they plan to add some.

You could try asking them:
FUJIGEN : Contact


----------



## DMAallday

McBrain said:


> They don't have any US distributors on their list yet, but they are going to Namm this year, so I think they plan to add some.
> 
> You could try asking them:
> FUJIGEN : Contact



I sent them a message on facebook. I'd love to get my hands on a couple of these !!


----------



## McBrain

Dayamn...


----------



## Zado

the superstrats they make sure are something


----------



## oremus91

The NAMM videos with Robert Marcello are awesome. When I saw him live locally his Fujigen looked gorgeous.


----------



## DMAallday

McBrain said:


> Dayamn...



I really hope these become available in the US...beautiful


----------



## McBrain

I don't get all the switches, but dang I like this color combo!


----------



## guitarnoize

I had an Élan Expert to review a while back (demo here, I thought it was really nice but for the price in Australia I would expect a solid flame maple top not a veneer.


----------



## McBrain

That seems to be an older model with different inlays and plastic bindings.

The newer ones have natural masked "binding" where you can see the flame, so they should have solid flame tops. The new ones are also set-necks, so it seems they changed a lot since your review sample.


----------



## vstealth

Wasnt that impressed by anything there, those rounded frets looked like a nice innovation but aside from that, there is nothing that hasnt been done before.


----------



## McBrain

I just got a reply back from FGN's Facebook team with some more specs on the Flame and OS models that weren't on their webpage. Just wanted to add them to this thread in case others were interested. The necks are a little fatter than I was hoping for. The profile has a lot to do with how comfy a neck feels, but I generally prefer my necks a wee bit thinner.

*Expert Flame*
Nut width: 42 mm.
Neck thickness: 22 mm. at 1st fret - 24 mm. at 12th fret
Fretboard radius: 12"

*Expert Odyssey*
Nut width: 43 mm.
Neck thickness: 21 mm. at 1st fret - 24 mm. at 12th fret
Fretboard radius: 10"-14" compound


----------



## Tristoner7

They have a pretty badass (and high quality, no doubt) 7 string coming out as part of their J Standard line available in the US early this year...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## McBrain

Not a big fan of that 7-string. This one however...


----------



## timbale

The Ibanez Prestige Series used to get build in the Fujigen factorys, but i don't know about the current Prestige lines. Since the Prestige Series of Ibanez has a superb build quality i don't expect nothing different from the FGNs. I had a Expert OS in my hands, but that was year ago. It felt solid, i didn't play it though.

If they're good enough for the Prestige Ibanez they can't be that bad...


----------



## JaeSwift

Way too expensive imo; an online store in Norway had one up for 14668 Krones which is almost 2000 euro's for a white EEL DE 6 string. No thanks.


----------



## McBrain

JaeSwift said:


> Way too expensive imo; an online store in Norway had one up for 14668 Krones which is almost 2000 euro's for a white EEL DE 6 string. No thanks.



That's about the same price as a Les Paul Standard, many ESP Standard's are not much cheaper and most Caparisons are priced the same or higher. I can agree that it's a lot of money, but whether or not it's too expensive depends on more than the price alone.

I have no personal experience with FGN. Why do you think they are too expensive? Did you try it? Poor build quality? Crummy hardware?


----------



## Seikilos

new US website! Home - FGN Guitars -


----------



## nienturi

They are very great guitars in that price range.


----------



## SandyRavage

IMHO my Neo Classic beats the shit out of every other guitar in its class, and absolutely smoked my standard eclipses and Les Paul's that have passed through my stable. Some guitars have that certain special mojo and every FGN I've played has had it.


----------



## RedDog22

McBrain said:


> The frets are rounded:
> 
> FUJIGEN : New Technology
> 
> 
> Its exaggerated in the drawing but the fret slots will still be slightly rounded.





rockstarazuri said:


> Says this on the website
> 
> EXPERT OS lbNÚ×
> 
> &#8251;&#12469;&#12540;&#12463;&#12523;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12486;&#12451;&#12531;&#12464;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;&#12395;&#20351;&#29992;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12488;&#32218;&#12399;&#29305;&#27530;&#12394;&#12418;&#12398;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#12501;&#12524;&#12483;&#12488;&#20132;&#25563;&#12399;&#20840;&#22269;&#12398;&#12522;&#12506;&#12450;&#12471;&#12519;&#12483;&#12503;&#12391;&#21487;&#33021;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;
> 
> Meaning, the frets they used aren't super special ones, and you can do a refret normally.
> 
> I guess it helps reading the Japanese site when it comes to Japanese companies. From what I observe the Japanese usually omit some information on their English sites.





McBrain said:


> Thanks rockstarazuri!
> 
> They should put that on the English site too. I'm probably not the only one concerned about this.


I saw this in small script on the USA site as well:

*



(* the frets we used aren't special ones, and you can ask your nearest repair shop and do a refret normally.)

Click to expand...

*


Sounds ingenious. I have heard of the manufacturer mentioned by another player but did not know they sold guitars under that name to the general public. Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I got an old Heartfield Talon that was made in the fugijen factory back in the '90-'91 era. Gives any high-end Ibanez a run for its money. Shred machine!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I didn't realize how cheap some of these are until recently. I can get their entry-level strats and teles here for less than $500, which is pretty damned good for a brand new MiJ guitar made in the same factory as Prestige Ibbies, especially here in Korea.


----------



## RedDog22

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I got an old Heartfield Talon that was made in the fugijen factory back in the '90-'91 era. Gives any high-end Ibanez a run for its money. Shred machine!



just saw a guy on youtube showing & playing a single p/u Heartfield RR8. Pretty kewl axe.

Also saw a tweet of s transparent black FGN Expert ELAN-FM-TR axe:


----------



## Balkan_boy

Hello. my first post here on Sevenstring.

I use FGN guitar since 2011. It is Neo Classic series, Les Paul style full mahogany with ebony fretboard.
Seymour Duncan PUs SH4/SH1.
Gotoh quality hardware
Hi gloss thick lacquer.

Photo the day I bought it. 





Guitar is lovely built, very playable, rich in tone.

I can not think any cons to this guitar. Maybe it came in gig bag not in hard case. But it does not really affect value of instrument itself. It is not cheap, but worth any penny if you forget what is written on head stock and start to listen and feel instrument. Paid around $1380.

I played also many other models, original design not just Fender/Gibson clones which are called Neo Classic series.

Generally J-Standard series which is their entry series, Expert series which are top class instruments. Virtuoso series are like custom shop and is way to much expensive. I asked once for price, it was around $6600.


if you have any questions about FGN guitars, please ask me, I'd love to pass my experience if it will help someone.

Cheers.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I'm a sucker for shred teles so I'm GASing for these real bad. I actually really like that headstock shape. Kinda like a cross between Fender and Parker.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## timbucktu123

all the fgns i have come across have been top notch instruments. you can buy with confidence from fujigen


----------



## bloc

Dude you should know by now anything coming out of Fujigen is quality


----------



## InCasinoOut

bloc said:


> Dude you should know by now anything coming out of Fujigen is quality



Weren't the old Japanese Fenders out of Fujigen too? My roommates favorite and best Strat is MIJ. I like to think that his Strat and my Prestige Ibbys came from the same badass factory.


----------



## bloc

Yeah man, that factory is the place to be, like seriously


----------

